# BC Bud Depot for Seeds?



## lookntaller2 (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone ever go to BC BUD DEPOT for seeds. I see they have some feminized blueberry. Is this a good site? Anyone have any recomendations for some good blueberry seeds.


----------



## dursky (Mar 20, 2007)

bcseedking.com i am just finishing... looking unreal.. great site


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 20, 2007)

Gee guys, not for nothing, but what do you think about buying from a seed comapny that supports us,
like.......*Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds?*
There banners pay for our new servers.
Peace.


----------



## blackout (Mar 20, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> Gee guys, not for nothing, but what do you think about buying from a seed comapny that supports us,
> like.......*Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds?*
> There banners pay for our new servers.
> Peace.


take note of videoman,my personal opinion of b.c.bud.depot is not a good one,and many others would agree,and no doubt vice versa,be prepared for lots of request to resend your details,ignored emails,and other bullshit,i did get some off them after many many hassles,and i do not give up when i think i am being ripped,but if you have months to wait,dont mind if you do not get what you order,and like using your email alot,go ahead.
i have never orderd from the seed bank videoman and this site has as a sponser,but the man knows what he speaks about.
it would be quicker to do what the good folk on this site advise,up to you.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 20, 2007)

Another thought, if amsterdam seeds was willing to advertise with us, I'd feel a little more secure they are trying to grow a proper business and as such will service you properly....rather than just taking your money.

I can tell you I just received an order from a different company, and they messed up everything, it is a nightmare, and now I have to deal with the back and fourth emails and the complaining to try to motivate them to do the right thing.
Peace to all of you!


----------



## ljjr (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html

this site rates seedbanks, bcbud depot is right in there. this site is reliable for the most part, although i don't agree with his ratings for doc. chronic, i've had nothing but good experiences with the doc.


----------



## Paradox (Mar 20, 2007)

where is bd bud depot even located? is it in BC?


----------



## green_nobody (Mar 20, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> Gee guys, not for nothing, but what do you think about buying from a seed comapny that supports us,
> like.......*Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds?*
> There banners pay for our new servers.
> Peace.


nirvana sponsors the forum too and that are the same seeds but 50% of the price of that rip of AMS. i never had trouble with nirvana seeds but with AMS i won't deal anymore


----------



## loveisallyouneed (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree with videoman, in using a little bit of common sense you can see that the advertising and even the profesional web design (not to judge a book by its cover) to me meant quality. I've ordered only once but got great service. I accidentally gave the wrong e-mail address to track the order so I e-mailed them and the problem was dealt with before I knew it. Good germ rate on the strain i ordered plus ten free seeds, not so great of a germ rate but 3 is better than zero. Anyway thats my two cents. Peace.


----------



## castewalpha (Mar 21, 2007)

I ordered from BC Bud Depot. It took five weeks to get the seeds and 2 of the seeds were crushed durring shipping. I emailed them and told them that 2 of the seeds were damaged. They sent me 4 more seeds no questions asked. The replacement seeds arrived in about 3 weeks. I have also ordered from Nirvana. Seeds arived quickly and 100&#37; germination.


----------



## abudsmoker (Mar 21, 2007)

bc has connections with some breeders that make aquiring these exotic strains... 

finding banks that deal directly with certain breeders will assist you in better genetics. 

i use bc when i need to deal with soma and delta 9 labs


----------



## lookntaller2 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all of your help fellas. Hey I know the whole common sense thing and im sure most of you are  but if you go back and read my post I was specifically looking for some blueberry seeds and I didnt see them on either of the sites that sponsor this forum. Based on your advice I will not use BC BUD DEPOT but I would like to find some good BLUEBERRY.


----------



## dursky (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a problem with amsterdammarijuanaseeds... i will not buy from them or recommend them untill they fix my problem (bad seeds). They basicly told me to f-off and made fun of me.. someone called Kim.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 20, 2008)

hmmmmm bc bud depot i will get back to you on that one...i ordered 32 seeds a month ago they just arrived 5 days days ago...no seeds are labeled ( 2 different strains ordered bc sweet dreams and bc god bud...envelope is 12 seeds light..have emailed them and they replied that they will be sending my seeds out this weekend, so in 3 weeks i will let ya know if they are reliable


----------



## greatdayn19 (Mar 20, 2008)

i ordered some of the purps and they got to me in so-cal in about a week and a half. they gave me to extra seeds and it was legitimate. The only seed company i will trust too many phonies out there. p.s. pay the ten extra dollars for express shipping its worth it


----------



## naturalmystic420 (Mar 20, 2008)

The depot is solid...I've ordered four strains from them on
two different orders and got extra seeds both times. 

I had an excellent fem/male ratio with the Blueberry...
Not so much with the Northern lights. The shipping is 
very discreet, and they normally do label them. I 
don't know why yours weren't, but I'll be picking up 
some God Bud from them soon.


----------



## cmak40 (Mar 21, 2008)

*BC BUD DEPOT IS NOT SOLID*
I ORDERED 1 ORDER OF SEEDS FROM THERE TO TRY THERE SERVICE, they are supposedly located in bc and i am in canada and what i got was 12 Q-Tip heads in a plastic sheet in an envelope. they have never returned any emails, and have not let me post reviews on there site. was the bud ordered really the bud you grew? i dont think they are legit at all.

any way i ordered from Marijuana Seeds : Cannabis, Culture Shopping and Marijuana Seed Site and got 5 kinds of seeds, the ones labeled in my journal. and i still am iffy about them because of bc bud depot, has anyone prdered from here and what is there rating for them. they to are also located in BC.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Jul 20, 2008)

sorry to jump in the middle of this thread/discussion, but Bcbuddepot is a known scam site, if you paid them for seeds and even got anything you were lucky, but the seeds they actually do send when they do aren't the strains that you are paying for. Paid 90 bucks for Subcool genetics through them, the seeds i got were cracked and dry when I got em not to mention small and immature, Did I mention I had seen the seeds from the strain I was ordering, and these weren't them. Site is a joke and I hope everyone knows it.


----------



## bud2befree (Jul 20, 2008)

just go to hempdepot, joey weed seeds has a nice bluberry!! and u wont have to sweat gittin ripped i use them exclusively, and have never had a problem!!! grow on!!


----------



## xkchronic (Oct 10, 2008)

I also ordered from BC and thought I had been ripped off. I recieved the same plastic & Q-tip packaging. BUT SORRY TO BREAK IT 2 YOU CMAK40. You didnt open the middle of the package!!!!!. Past the first 2 rows of Q-tip heads was all of my seeds.
I also thought I had been ripped off, but I looked past my nose. 31 of 36 seeds sprouted. All of my genetics seem to be right and I am very satisfied


----------



## grandfathercannabis (Apr 1, 2009)

well i am also looking to order from bcbuddepot just because there strains are amazing but i have order from the attitude seedbank and they are the most amazing legit company i have ever dealt with. i have ordered from them over 15 times but i am getting sick of their strains. you always get free seeds feminized and not, very very great web site. just google attitude seedbank cant stop talking about how great of a company they are, but again i am really interest in chem dawg and that is on the buddepot so is it worth order from the depot. OH YEA BY THE WAY YOU CAN GET YOUR BLUEBERRY AT ATTITUDE i have ordered that strain from them you will love it.


----------



## 1kooguy (Apr 1, 2009)

FUCK BCBUDDEPOT!I placed a order last year,online,never got it.Got burned for $120.


----------



## dutchthreat (Apr 1, 2009)

I would like to say I recommend bc bud depot, they have awesome purp strains, not to mention the black is f-in awesome. I've ordered lots times and got every single one. if you live in the us get the extra shipping, i bet most of the people who are pissed with them got it taken away at customs.


----------



## SliverMeMembers (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry, I'm having nothing but problems with them. I ordered and was charged me for 6 strains, and I received half of them within a month. After waiting for the mandatory "you-can't-bug-us-for-5-weeks" rule, I politely emailed them and told them what happened. After a few exchanges they told me they would reship, no problem, yada-yada.... 5 weeks later, still no beans. Now I'm back complaining again... don't know when or if I'll get them. It's like the same process all over again, send us your info and we'll reship. I keep asking them if they ever actually sent either order (you know, a shipping confirmation), but they never actually answer the question. 

And my last experience with them was not good either... beans finally came in after 2 bitch sessions and 4 months....

Attitude, on the other hand, is amazing. Beans in-hand within 2 weeks. Guaranteed delivery. Amazing. I've been dancing this dance with BCBD for three months now. Now I starting to feel like every other git who complains about seed companies on forums, I hate doing that, but man these guys are not responsive. If they actually shipped the order, and customs got them or they were lost, something, ok, not your fault, but I'm not even certain they ever shipped them. I asked them one more time to confirm that they were shipped, if not, refund me dammit. I think that's the only fair thing, but it means I can't do any more business with them. Too unreliable. I'm giving them every opportunity to step up here, but it just hasn't happened yet. And now I'm tense about it because I don't feel like they're taking it seriously.

Now the seeds I have received have been fine, I'm growing out some Elite Ultimate Chem and some Rez Sour Diesel. I like that they feature new breeders with different genetics like BOG, Resevoir and Eilte, but these guys are available elsewhere, so unless BCBD does me right I won't go back.

Too bad. They advertise well but service is crap. Take it for what it's worth, thumbs down here.

SMM


----------



## robcat483 (Sep 2, 2009)

I get a kick out of it everytime i get on a posting and here of someone getting fucked over by a canadian breeder(Bc bud depot, greenthumb etc.). You guys should know by now why amsterdam is pushing them off the market. They only take care of their own and when they find out your american they take it upon themselves to fuck you as hard as possible because they know the law want help you here. Granted they have created some of the best medical strains available, they have shitty customer service and hold a serious grudge against the U.S. If you live in Canada then by all means youll get your product. Otherwise Id stick with amsterdam and Britian because they stand by their policies


----------



## robcat483 (Sep 2, 2009)

And stop assuming that just cause they have their own forums that their leggit. That could simply be their workers launching a bullshit campaign to make sure their company doesnt go bottom up. After all, im sure THEY probably have access to the real deal but it doesnt mean YOU will get it. Lots of companies are like that in the way that they are looking out for their own interests and they dont mind lying to you to see that they keep them. peace


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 2, 2009)

There are a number of seedbank ratings sites online and some have been around for over a decade, like Greenman&#8217;s site, and normally if one says a seedbank sucks they all eventually say the same thing and they do it by testing them themselves and by having friends test them and also using some input from other people. 
&#12288;
Why ignore what people who know the business and know quality genetics and quality service and quality customer service say just because it offends someone because the seedbank or seedbanks are from their country or in their area or something like that?
&#12288;
There are to many really great seedbanks out there to even consider taking a risk with one that is even just questionable let alone well known for being horrible.


----------



## couchlock907 (Nov 23, 2009)

nirvana ,s very fast, Kind has the best custermer service though.


----------



## joshsean (Nov 26, 2009)

Ya fuck bc bud, been 2 months solid todAy... No seeds and 90$ later.

Just tried disputing it with wellsfargo bank. Guess we will see if they figure it out. Kinda be funny if they found out the cover company grand fir Corp is a seed breeder hahahahaha


----------



## raiderman (Nov 26, 2009)

heres a short cut www.bcseedking.com . fresh beans movin there got northern lights and god bud w/ extras,germed 4 of each all broke ground 3 days ,, jus ordered purps and white widow 2- 25 pax.great deals and fas shipping 5 days to texas w/ credit card,gd.luk rdr.


----------



## MiKron (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck BC Bud Depot

https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/425464-bc-bud-depot-not-impressed.html#post5601288


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 15, 2011)

BCBD is not a place id order from....i know a good few people personally that never got seeds..or got horrible seeds or broken ones, immature etc. their customer service is a f'in joke. i think their whole operation is a 'fin joke lol

read the greenman updates.....he rates banks on customer feedback...bookmark it

http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html


----------



## raiderman (Apr 18, 2011)

the best canadian seed bank is www.bcseedking.com and yule get yure beans and plenty of extras.these guys blow everyone else away.on this grow i ordered 10 godbud fems and 10 purps fems and sent me 30 total ,for 165.00 is a grea deal.i never get hermies from thier stuff either, 15 of each.everyone germed and healthy as they get.


----------



## sparky954 (May 24, 2011)

i have gotten seeds from them also with no problems at all !


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Aug 21, 2011)

I order the black, sweetgod, godbud, and also sourbuble bx3, from another breeder on their website i got all of those seeds, thank god , i grew them all out and half the sweetgod were freak plants and i only had two keepers, they were some fire bud but the growth pattern seemed to be inferior and the black males i used to make a cross into a really dank sharksbreath pheno ive had over the years, The black male ended up just dumbing down the genetic and believe i picked a really nice male i had 5 to choose from, sourbubble bx3 was a failure Hermd and it wasnt even stressed , altogether i believe they sell INFERIOR GENETICS i know this haveing been growing about ten yrs ive seen plenty of strains that outperform that company


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 12, 2011)

what about THEIR GEAR? i'm interested in possibly trying THEIR burmese after getting burned on VISC burmese at kindseed and was planning on getting it from attitude. are their breeds any good? i'm REALLY cautious about getting IBLs as i've had bad luck with them (0% x 5 delta 9 labs mekong haze too) and have seen bad reviews on a couple other breeder's IBLs.


> *I get a kick out of it everytime i get on a posting and here of someone getting fucked over by a canadian breeder(Bc bud depot, greenthumb etc.). You guys should know by now why amsterdam is pushing them off the market. They only take care of their own and when they find out your american they take it upon themselves to fuck you as hard as possible because they know the law want help you here. *


not true! i've had nothing but great results buying joey weed C99 about 3 or 4 times and C99xblueberry & C99xA11 too at hemp depot.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 15, 2011)

yea hemp depot is great.i been wanting to try joey weed to, thier c99.i ordered two pacs of purps and a pac of super silver haze fems from bcseedking. i got 5 extras out 0f ea pac.45 in all .germed 30 and all 30 making ns plants.heres some bud from my las purp gro.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Oct 15, 2011)

I ordered some of their Purple Buddha, bc God bud and The Black, have yet to germ them, but their prices were reasonable and their seeds look good, none look premature or crushed so im happy with my order. i'm going to be growing the BCGB over the winter and the Purple Buddha as well. i want to cross that purple buddha with something depending on if i get a keeper.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 15, 2011)

I second bc seed king. Have done three grows with there genetics and thourouly impressed...
all these pics are of there feminized purple kush, grows well indoor and out. all of their strains see to be very mold resistant unlike any other companies i've ordered from. Also grew there white widow and northern lights.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 17, 2011)

if you want joey weed C99, the closest thing you're going to find is whatever's left of their *C99 x A11* at hemp depot as he's already dropped cindy & apollo & started new gear. i'd expect their cross to be gone too soon. i liked his C99s which grew well under 3 feet tall when i started flowering them all at the 3rd leafset, but just for activities. it was too racy & clear headed to trip out on tunes with. it didn't have the pineapple odor of the "potent P pheno" but instead a grapier haze taste. i think back crossing to A11 would mellow it out a bit and give it a more psychoactive buzz that's more 24/7 friendly. mosca has C99 now and it's allegedly trippy. it's hard to find reports on their gear.

i'm interested in *BC bud depot* for their *burmese* as i had BS results with VISC burmese. i don't what the fuck the problem is, but outside of the late afropips, it seems every breeder that has trippy IBLs has a sketchy rep! i and another member here had 0% on our delta 9 mekon hazes, i've heard a really bad rant on seedsman's malawi gold and grumblings over reeferman too. i'm telling you, i'm REALLY starting to think there's some kind of netherlands conspiracy to eradicate IBLs! don't get me started on all of the 75% afghanicrap crosses like ace seeds' columbian gold which is as pure as it gets. why not cross it with burmese or even durban poison to stay as IBL pure as possible?

i'm looking for the purest & trippiest IBL to cross with 75% columbian gold (fucking feminized of course, so you can't back cross it!) and after being underwhelmed by the visuals, light floaties & other sensual effects of at least 3 different hazes, burmese looks like the last best hope to try and breed a more columbian than haze strain. THIS is why indicas piss me off so much.

i would have bought the seeds from much more reliable attitude. i'm after essential genetics to try and preserve what's left of the almost extinct sativa family.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 20, 2011)

thanx for the info...i guess right now i'm stuck on these fems from bcseedking,i get 15 seeds for 80.00,5 extra,and evryone make monster purple buds.


----------



## pamt (Oct 25, 2011)

lookntaller2 said:


> anyone ever go to bc bud depot for seeds. I see they have some feminized blueberry. Is this a good site? Anyone have any recomendations for some good blueberry seeds.


bcbud depot are rip off pros they do not send the product at all. They are just supporting their drug habits with the money they steal. Do not do business with them and if you have cancel the credit card you used. Warn everyone you know. We need to get them off the web when i called to check on my order the man was so stoned i could not understand him.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 28, 2011)

i been around this business 10 yrs or more and this place has been rippen ppl and still do. wy dont ppl qit feeding the monkey,lol.


----------



## haleyd42087 (Oct 28, 2011)

BC BUD DEPOT IS A HOAX!!! I BOUGHT $400 worth of seeds and have not gotten them in three months. The guy is a fake as well he lies to me everytime i call and say they have been sent out a diffrent times beware


----------



## HempletonState (Nov 13, 2011)

BC BUD DEPOT suck. i wish i would have researched them on this site before i placed my order. Made an order in the beginning of August followed by countless followup phone calls and emails and still hav not recieved anything. Always talk to somebody there and they act completely shocked that i didnt get it. Now reading everyones reviews here it seems like these guys have been ripping people off since 2007. Been growing for almost 6 years now and the only time i have had a problem. Never again will i stray from Attitude seeds, you recieve your product extremely fast and 100 percent germination 6 years running.


----------



## ncboy65 (Dec 4, 2012)

lookntaller2 said:


> Anyone ever go to BC BUD DEPOT for seeds. I see they have some feminized blueberry. Is this a good site? Anyone have any recomendations for some good blueberry seeds.


*BC Bud Depot customer service is terrible. I ordered the God Bud from them and paid over $100 for it a few months ago. I never received anything. They said that they sent it 2x. I finally got someone in customer service to call me back after about a month of emailing. I talked to a guy named Jason and he was very rude and short on the phone. He said that they had to let some of their staff go and that's the reason it took them so long to call me. He made it sound like I was cheating him. I finally said, you know what man, just forget it, I've  never had this problem. *


----------



## Paulmac (Dec 10, 2015)

ncboy65 said:


> *BC Bud Depot customer service is terrible. I ordered the God Bud from them and paid over $100 for it a few months ago. I never received anything. They said that they sent it 2x. I finally got someone in customer service to call me back after about a month of emailing. I talked to a guy named Jason and he was very rude and short on the phone. He said that they had to let some of their staff go and that's the reason it took them so long to call me. He made it sound like I was cheating him. I finally said, you know what man, just forget it, I've never had this problem. *


----------



## Paulmac (Dec 10, 2015)

I have been ordering from BcBudDepot for about 5 years-6 to 7 orders. One order took 5 weeks, the rest arrived in about 3. The packages made from plastic pieces and q-tips are very smart, I have never received any damaged beans this way. I have bought Burmese Kush, Lowrider #2, Bc God Bud, Hash Plant, Kosher Kush and probably a few more strains I don't remember. I have gotten excellent germination rates from all. I always buy fems and auto flowering when available and they all have turned out to be very well performing plants-better than expected. I think all the negative reviews are par for this type of business, and I really believe they will correct all problems. By the way, I am in my 60's, know a little bit about growing cannabis, and have no connection with the BcBudDepot.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 10, 2015)

Paulmac said:


> I have been ordering from BcBudDepot for about 5 years-6 to 7 orders. One order took 5 weeks, the rest arrived in about 3. The packages made from plastic pieces and q-tips are very smart, I have never received any damaged beans this way. I have bought Burmese Kush, Lowrider #2, Bc God Bud, Hash Plant, Kosher Kush and probably a few more strains I don't remember. I have gotten excellent germination rates from all. I always buy fems and auto flowering when available and they all have turned out to be very well performing plants-better than expected. I think all the negative reviews are par for this type of business, and I really believe they will correct all problems. By the way, I am in my 60's, know a little bit about growing cannabis, and have no connection with the BcBudDepot.


Did you mix up your age and the weeks it took to receive your order? 

You just went full blown new member all over this thread.


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 10, 2015)

I have gotten my bcbd gsc from the tude, and i actually made a thread. All of them seeds germinate but slow as fuck i dont think there going to make it while my freebies and ghost train haze all now with there first set of leaves. The gsc hasnt even shown any cotylydon with the roots on the ground. Its already been a week. I did this a week before the freebies. All them freebies are doing fine.


----------



## petedav (Dec 11, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> I have gotten my bcbd gsc from the tude, and i actually made a thread. All of them seeds germinate but slow as fuck i dont think there going to make it while my freebies and ghost train haze all now with there first set of leaves. The gsc hasnt even shown any cotylydon with the roots on the ground. Its already been a week. I did this a week before the freebies. All them freebies are doing fine.[/Qgot a 5 pack the purps,. about 2 months ago all arrived within 3 days, all germd fine and in one week of flower. beutifull looking girls and just as described on the tude.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 11, 2015)

I've ordered from BCBD a few times with no problems, delivered within 2 weeks on average. Used their Blueberry to do some crosses which turned out fire and found a keeper Harlequin pheno from them.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Dec 11, 2015)

I never used them before, but wanted one of their strains for an indoor grow this winter. I ordered 50 Albino Rhino seeds from them in early November, and it took about 2 weeks for them to arrive in the United States. Germed them on 11/20, and had 100% germination rate within 48 hours. Put 'em in cubes, and within a week I had 52 seedlings - yeah, 52 seedlings from 50 seeds. I've had seeds pop 2 plants before, but never twice in one grow. I thought it was kind of cool. So technically, you could say we had 104% of the seeds sprout!

We lost a few the first couple of weeks; 2 to damping off, and a few more to improper watering or just random croaking. We currently have 42 seedlings, just starting their 3rd full week of growth, and of those 42 I would say about 35 look excellent. Really taking off; some are starting their 5th and even 6th set of leaves today. Another 3 or 4 are also in really great shape, but just are not developing as fast. They're a few days behind; they may catch up, but the strong ones are going into the coco pots in a few days, and some of the slower ones may get left behind. Another 3 or 4 are hanging in there and trying their best, but I don't know if they'll ever amount to much. It looks to me as though their root systems just aren't developing fast enough to support the same rate of growth as the others.

I may set up a separate chamber and give them a chance to develop at their own pace, but then again it may not be worth it. With somewhere between 35 and 38 really good seedlings going into Week 3, I think we'll be able to grow out a good enough crop to identify and isolate a couple of good mothers. The interesting thing is that this is (if I recall correctly) 75% indica/25% sativa, or maybe 80/20, and there already seems to be a very noticeable distinction between at least a couple of phenotypes.

All in all, I'm really happy with what I got from them. I'll flip them to 12/12 sometime before Christmas, and it won't be long before I know how many girls we get. And of course, I can't speak to the potency at all at this point. But, they sure look pretty, and damn - I'm loving that smell! I'm never happy living in a house that doesn't smell like growing marijuana.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 12, 2015)

lookntaller2 said:


> Anyone ever go to BC BUD DEPOT for seeds. I see they have some feminized blueberry. Is this a good site? Anyone have any recomendations for some good blueberry seeds.


Just my 2 cents. I ordered seeds from Seed Masters. The day I started whining, they showed up. I got a bunch of freebies. I've been posting over in the 600wClub. Almost all of my seeds cracked. I ordered 3 fem DPBB I had one break the surface. I could have helped the other two along, and , *yes it hurts*, but I only need the fastest swimmers. I'm very happy that they showed up period. I need real genetics! I'll be posting about the BB. If it doesn't make it i'm going to order more.I wish I had but I was a little skeptical. The BB is moving right along. For what it's worth the DP White Widow is doing really well and so is Cherry Bomb. The Strain Hunters Money Maker is not the fastest swimmer but..... Overall, so far, I'm tickled shit pink Who knows what new phenotype will pop up? BUT WAIT! If you order now they will throw in a set of steak knives.


----------



## petedav (Dec 12, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Just my 2 cents. I ordered seeds from Seed Masters. The day I started whining, they showed up. I got a bunch of freebies. I've been posting over in the 600wClub. Almost all of my seeds cracked. I ordered 3 fem DPBB I had one break the surface. I could have helped the other two along, and , *yes it hurts*, but I only need the fastest swimmers. I'm very happy that they showed up period. I need real genetics! I'll be posting about the BB. If it doesn't make it i'm going to order more.I wish I had but I was a little skeptical. The BB is moving right along. For what it's worth the DP White Widow is doing really well and so is Cherry Bomb. The Strain Hunters Money Maker is not the fastest swimmer but..... Overall, so far, I'm tickled shit pink Who knows what new phenotype will pop up? BUT WAIT! If you order now they will throw in a set of steak knives.


i got a pack of bc bud depot the purps 3 months ago, they arrived within 3 days from the tude. all seeds germd within 3-4 days,they been vegin for 2 months and all stink to hell in a nice way. 2 weeks in 12/12 now and they huge. il do a smoke report once complete


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 12, 2015)

petedav said:


> i got a pack of bc bud depot the purps 3 months ago, they arrived within 3 days from the tude. all seeds germd within 3-4 days,they been vegin for 2 months and all stink to hell in a nice way. 2 weeks in 12/12 now and they huge. il do a smoke report once complete


Attitude was my first choice but they only take Bit Coin or cash, well, I didn't have either and Oregon is passing crazy laws about genetics for recreational growers and timing is everything right now.


----------

